# You Spin Me Right Round



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

As per usual, Risa and I went on a walk this morning. We passed some familiar dogs without issue. I've even started cutting back on the treats and feeding them more one-at-a-time from my hand instead of just letting her scarf from my palm as we're passing a dog (not an easy feat even with 'finger gloves').

Today we saw a new dog who seemed a bit interested in Risa (though not reactively so). We were walking behind them and Risa zoned in on this dog. Picture a Border collie's 'lock and stalk' and that's what Risa was doing. Though we were a bit of a distance away from the dog, I did not want Risa to lock on as that is usually a precursor to a reactive lunge. So I got some treats out of my pocket and I spun us around to break her concentration (she was not so focused that we needed to walk in the other direction for a couple steps). She kept alongside me so I gave her a treat and praise. Risa locked on again so I spun us around again. At some point during our approach, the dog and owner decided to sit alongside the path and let us pass. I kept my treats at the ready and tried to keep Ris' attention praising her for it. If I noticed her locking on, we'd spin around and she'd get a treat and praise for keeping with me. When we got to within 6 feet of the dog, Risa locked on again. I did a quick spin which refocused her and we continued on our way feeding her treats with no reaction towards that other dog. Hooray!!


----------

